# SAI para PC domestico



## hackerduero (Dic 12, 2005)

Hola. Tengo un PC con:

- AMD Athlon 64.
- 2 discos duros.
- Monitor CRT 17 ".
- 2 altavoces.

Resulta que a veces tengo cortes de luz en casa, y no me gustaria que si se corta estando el PC en marcha, algun dia "no me arranque" y se me quede todo inacesible.

¿ Que SAI me recomendais ? No busco nada excesivamente caro ni que tenga un monton de posibilidades pero caras.
Lo que quiero es que pueda conectar el PC y monitor al SAI, y, en caso de que se vaya la luz en casa, me permita al menos poder cerrar el PC de forma "ordenada" y correcta.

Estoy buscandop algo por debajo de 60-70 €

¿ Alguna sugerencia ?

------------------------------------------

he visto el Yukai Powermust 600 Plus por 50 € IVA incluido. Tiene esto:

--------------

PowerMust 600 Plus es un SAI compacto que encaja en cualquier espacio de trabajo. Este modelo tiene una potencia máxima de 600VA para proporcionar la protección eléctrica perfecta para cualquier PC. Power Must controla la frecuencia de entrada eléctrica en el rango de +/- 10% y de esta manera protege los elementos eléctricos del ordenador sensibles a relámpagos, cambios de voltaje, sobrecargas y cortocircuitos. La batería integrada protege a servidores y ordenadores en caso de fallo en el sistema eléctrico por un tiempo de hasta 20 minutos. Un tiempo suficiente para apagarlo de manera correcta o guardar la información crítica.

PowerMust 600 Plus cuenta con dos entradas eléctricas y puertos de línea telefónica in/out, proporcionando una conexión funcional para la red y otros servidores y equipos críticos.

(Garantía 1 año)
Me lo pido
Especificaciones Técnicas

* Proporciona una fuente de alimentación ininterrumpida para proteger tu equipo eléctrico sensible u ordenador contra apagones, picos de tensión, sobretensiones o fundidos
* AVR (automatic voltage regulation)
* Cable RS-232 para conexión a PC
* Extiende el tiempo de seguridad en 10-20 minutos
* Salida PWN regulada para proporcionar la señal eléctrica más estable para tu ordenador
* Protección contra relámpagos, sobrecarga y cortocircuitos
* Alarma sonora y visual cuando se está utilizando la batería
* Tamaño compacto, peso ligero, para colocarla sobre la torre del equipo sin problemas de espacio
* Incluye 2 entradas de alimentación y clavija telefónica para proteger el módem y la línea telefónica
* Capacidad 600VA/ 360W
* Entrada Voltaje 220VAC
* Rango voltaje +/- 15%
* Frecuencia 50Hz o 60Hz +/- 5%
* Salida Voltaje 100VAC, 110VAC o 120VAC
* Rango voltaje +/- 3%
* Frecuencia 50Hz o 60Hz
* Tiempo transferencia Menos de 3 ms
* Batería Tiempo backup 10-20 min
* Tiempo recarga 3-5 horas al 90% después de recarga completa
* Indicador Alarma LED para back up de la batería, batería baja y error o sobrecarga
* Alarma Suena cada 4 segundos, mute después de 90 segundos
* Protección Sobre o bajo voltaje, picos y sobrecargas de tensión, cortocircuitos, fundidos AC/DC
* Indicador Alarma LED para back up de la batería, batería baja y error o sobrecarga
* Alarma Suena cada 4 segundos, mute después de 90 segundos
* Soporte OS Novell, Linux, Windows 95, 98, NT, 2000
* Normas CE , TÜV , CNS , FCC
* Dimensiones 100 x 320 x 140 mm
* Peso 4 kg

-----------------------------

¿ Alguien lo ha probado ? ¿ que os parece?


----------



## hackerduero (Dic 12, 2005)

otra cosa. Veo en las especificaciones de ese SAI que indica "Capacidad 600VA/ 360W" ¿ como paso de VA a W ?

Y no se si sera posible y facil, pero tengo por aqui un tester , ¿ com podria medir la potencia real en W o VA que consume mi PC cuando esta encendido ?,

Ahora tengo el PC y monitor enchufados a una regleta. Se que deberia medir intensidad (A), y que lo deberia conectar en serie al circuito, pero ¿ como hago esto en la regleta del PC/monitor ?.

Mi tester tiene varias posiciones del conmutador de configuracion: DCV,ohmios, ACV, DCA, 10A  y luego las "pinzas" de conexion las puedo enchufar en el tester en 3 orificios: COM, VohmiosA, 10ADC.

¿ Que deberia hacer y como conectar el tester para medir la potencia ?


----------



## JR (Dic 12, 2005)

te sugiero q para saber, cuanto consume tu pc, hagas los siguiente,
1- mirar el monitor por detras, y encontraras, las expecificaciones del consumo modelo esas cosas, entonces, los datos importantes q tienes q saber son cuanto consume en amp (amperes) otras veces lo dice en watts pude salir de dos formas, aveces dice 220vac .8amp=176watts o puede decirte directamente 176watts

2- saber los watts del power de la pc, por la descripcion del pc q dices me parece q esta entre 350 y 450watts

oki teniendo esos datos dices 

350 watts CPU
176 watts monitor

sumados son 526 watts

con un upc de 350watts te duraria mas o menos 5 minutos, aunq las especificaciones dicen q dura de 10-20 minutos eso es solo si fuera con una carda de 300watt mas o menos.

pero te servira para evitar q al irce la energia electrica te de tiempo para cerrar el pc.


----------



## Ray2 (Ago 4, 2014)

Hola, queria saber si este SAI: pccomponentes.com/apc_back_ups_1100va_230v.html me sirve para mantener encendido (durante 1-2 min) el monitor y mi pc que consume unos 750W cuando se vaya la luz. Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2014)

Ya te digo yo que tu PC *NO *consume 750W ni de lejos. Si la fuente pone 750W eso significa "hasta" 750W no que siempre y en todo momento consuma eso.
No he encontrado en el artículo cual es la capacidad de las baterías pero en el comentario de otro usuario dice que duran sobre una hora cosa que veo razonable para un PC normal.
Así a ojo pienso que te servirá de sobra.


----------



## Ray2 (Ago 4, 2014)

Es un pc bastante potente, GTX 780, i7 4790... y lo uso para juegos. Me recomendaron una fuente de 750 o 850, a si que si no consume 750 no creo que se quede muy lejos... Me da miedo que el SAI no sea capaz de suministrarle la suficiente energia en caso de apagon y se pueda dañar algun componente. Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## penrico (Ago 4, 2014)

De todos modos, la SAI (o UPS) que estás proponiendo tiene 1100VA está dando a entender que toleraría tu PC por más que consuma 750W. Lo único que no sabés es cual es la conversión entre VA y W porque dudo que tu PC tenga indicado el factor de conversión (factor de potencia) o coseno fi. Como debería ser una fuente estándar, aprobada normalmente para comunidad europea y USA, el coseno fi no debería ser menor que 0,8 (aproximadamente, porque varía según el país) con lo cual los 1100VA servirían para tu PC de 750W


----------



## Ray2 (Ago 4, 2014)

penrico dijo:


> De todos modos, la SAI (o UPS) que estás proponiendo tiene 1100VA está dando a entender que toleraría tu PC por más que consuma 750W. Lo único que no sabés es cual es la conversión entre VA y W porque dudo que tu PC tenga indicado el factor de conversión (factor de potencia) o coseno fi. Como debería ser una fuente estándar, aprobada normalmente para comunidad europea y USA, el coseno fi no debería ser menor que 0,8 (aproximadamente, porque varía según el país) con lo cual los 1100VA servirían para tu PC de 750W



Gracias por la respuesta, en la página pone esto: Presentamos el APC Back-UPS 1100, un SAI con una carga nominal de 660W, y esto: Capacidad de Potencia de Salida 660 Vatios /1100 VA

Quiere decir que la máxima potencia que puede suministrar son 660W?


----------



## penrico (Ago 4, 2014)

Ahh, no había leido más abajo que dice 660W. Bueno, entonces deberías tomar esos 660W como máxima potencia que suministra. En un hipotético caso, si tu PC consume 750W (cosa que tampoco creo que sea cierto como ya te dijo Scooter, la PC no va a consumir nunca esa potencia) no te alcanzaría.


----------



## opamp (Ago 4, 2014)

Ray2, para 660W tiene una autonomia de poco más de 02 MINUTOS; si le exiges media carga(330W)llega a los 10 minutos,( las baterias no tienen un comportamiento lineal). Si le exiges 750W REALES lo más probable es que se bloquee el SAI a los segundos. Ten en cuenta que las fuentes recomendadas siempre estan "sobredimensionadas"., si te piden 750W no creo qe necesites mas de 500W .


----------



## Ray2 (Ago 5, 2014)

Vale muchas gracias a todos. Y una ultima pregunta, teniendo el SAI conectado a la toma de la pared y del SAI al ordenador, el SAI puede tomar mas de 660W de la toma de la pared (cuando hay luz obviamente) para darselos al PC? Es decir, si el límite de 660W solo es cuando están las baterias funcionando (se ha ido la luz) o el límite son 660W haya luz o no. Saludos

PD: Hay alguna forma de medir el consumo eléctrico del PC?


----------



## penrico (Ago 5, 2014)

Si, se puede medir. Con un multímetro colocado en corriente alterna en serie entre la alimentación de tu PC y la salida del enchufe (con muchísimo cuidado si no tienes experiencia, pide a alguien que te ayude, puedes electrocutarte). El valor resultante de potencia será la potencia aparente, medida en VA  ( y no en vatios) multiplicas la corriente medida por la tensión medida, por ejemplo si mediste 5A y tu tensión de línea medida es de 220V te va a dar 1100VA. Con este valor medido, para que tu UPS funcione, debe ser menor que los 1100VA que dice el fabricante. No puedes saber cual es la potencia en vatios porque no conoces el factor de potencia (salvo que tengas un equipo para medir el coseno fi)

El consumo de la UPS será la suma de un consumo propio de la misma UPS (que no debería ser alto) sumado al consumo que tenga tu PC. Lo que significa que si tu PC consume por ejemplo 500W, y la UPS unos 30W el consumo total 530W. Puedes medir de la misma manera tomando la corriente que toma la UPS, con PC conectada y sin PC conectada. De nuevo el resultado lo vas a tener en VA y no en vatios


----------



## opamp (Ago 5, 2014)

Tu SAI es standby, el inversor solo funciona en ausencia de Vac de entrada y la potencia esta limitada a 1100VA(660W). Con alimentacion Vac funciona el estabilizador interno a base de relees y sí le puedes jalar algo más de amperios.


----------



## Toledor (May 28, 2020)

Hola, me gustaria saber si un UPS de 500v funciona a mi PC de 500watts, estoy muy confundido con esto y me gustaria que me ayudasen, solo quiero este aparato para apagar la PC y que no se apague abruptamente, gracias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 28, 2020)

Pues normalmente está expresado digamos 500VA
Lo divides entre 2 y da 250watts.
El tiempo de duración lo da la batería que tiene dentro.


----------



## Toledor (May 28, 2020)

Disculpame pero no entiendo, osea si funciona el de 500v para mi fuente de 500watts?. Depende de la bateria que tenga adentro es el tiempo que me dura?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2020)

Toledor dijo:


> Disculpame pero no entiendo, osea si funciona el de 500v para mi fuente de 500watts?.


      
No existe PC que funcione con 500V !!!!!
Mas vale que vayas escribiendo BIEN las cosas o nadie te va a contestar.


----------



## Toledor (May 28, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No existe PC que funcione con 500V !!!!!
> Mas vale que vayas escribiendo BIEN las cosas o nadie te va a contestar.


Se sobre entiende que quise decir 500VA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2020)

Toledor dijo:


> Se sobre entiende que quise decir 500VA


Ahhh...si???
Nadie que vea 500V va a entender que hablás de 500 VA...tal vez solo vos...
Esto es un foro técnico y acá la unidades de medida son técnicas y deben respetarse. Si vos querés escribir cualquier cosa es tu problema, ese es tu problema.
Para recién ingresar al foro, al menos deberías haber copiado correctamente las especificaciones de la UPS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2020)

Cortito y al pié , una cosa es la potencia en V-A o Watts del inversor , *que debe ser algo superior a la PC + monitor* y otra cosa es la capacidad de la batería , *eso te dará el tiempo*.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 29, 2020)

Solo suma los watts de los que tengas conectado y debe quedar sobrado.
Yo he visto UPS que son 750VA que en realidad son 350watts.
Unos 45 minutos de autonomía aprox.
Si le pones una batería de automóvil obviamente durará más que 45 minutos.


----------



## capitanp (May 29, 2020)

habria que analizar la carga, que tipo de PC es y que fuente tiene, las modernas que  se le pueden llamar fuentes ya vienen con un factor de potencia de 0.9 y los watts reales


----------



## carramarley (Jun 30, 2020)

Normalmente para uso domestico de escritorio y hasta con una impresora multifuncional de tinta se usa un UPS de 1000VA o 600w en marca puede ser Forza


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Jul 26, 2020)

hola, buenas tardes desde Murcia, España¡¡
Mi nombre es Juanjo.
Les pido ayuda/consejo sobre la compra de un SAI para un ordenador de uso doméstico. No les pregunto por una marca porque entiendo que en el foro no puedan aconsejarse marcas o modelos, pero
les agradecería que me dijesen qué características debo buscar en un SAI moderno y con las mayores protecciones posibles, en qué debo fijarme.

Anteriormente, el SAI que usaba era un UNITEK 1200 V.A. ALPHA. con 10-11 años. 
Para empezar, quería comentarles que le doy bastante importancia a esto de la protección del pc y todos los aparatos que le conecte
, por lo que busco un SAI de cierta calidad. La electrónica me gusta (aunque no entiendo mucho) y los ordenadores también me gustan.

No busco un producto barato o que pueda ser excesivamente básico en pros de un precio económico sino un SAI de calidad.(no me refiero a gastar por gastar, pero no quiero comprar un mal o regular sai)

He visto que hay tres tecnologías, offline, interactive line y online.

Descarto la tecnología offline; me decidiría por la interactive line o la online.

La online me gusta mucho por la energía tan limpia que proporciona a los componentes que se conectan, pero no sé bien qué desventajas tienen.

Los componentes que se conectarían serían:

ordenador: AMD RYZEN 7 3700, GEFORCE 1080TI, PSU 1200WAT PLATINUM, 2 DISCOS DUROS, 7 VENTILADORES.
- Amplificador de auriculares de 24w.
- dos monitores de 27 "

Me comentó un informático que era conveniente que tuviese tomas de corriente filtradas.


No sé si necesitan alguna información más.

Gracias por anticipado.

Un saludo¡¡¡


----------

